# CBS, CW Monday Programs Postponed By Hurricane Sandy



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CBS, CW Monday Programs Postponed By Hurricane Sandy


> The CW and CBS will air repeats this evening due to Hurricane Sandy.
> 
> With the massive storm barreling toward the eastern seaboard and tens of millions of TVs likely without power tonight, the two networks have opted to push back new episodes of their Monday shows by one week.


Read more tv spoilers at: http://www.tvfanatic.com/2012/10/cb...s-postponed-by-hurricane-sandy/#ixzz2Aj8hs9gw


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

does this include the west coast? or just the east coast?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

celticpride said:


> does this include the west coast? or just the east coast?


Everywhere.


----------



## tbirds118 (May 28, 2009)

celticpride said:


> does this include the west coast? or just the east coast?




Why would they show new episodes to the west coast and keep the east coast a week behind for the rest of the season?


----------



## chick3112215 (Jul 20, 2010)

omg..... just use hulu


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh this is going to screw us all up, because they likely didn't get guide data changed fast enough, so it will think it recorded the shows tonight, even though they didn't and everyone should get ready now to pay attention next Monday and make sure your recordings are actually set or add them manually next week.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

All I got being in the NYC locals area, were constant news reports on Hurricane Sandy. So every DirecTV user in this area missed all the regular network broadcast. Of course, unless they had power, they didn't know it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Oh this is going to screw us all up, because they likely didn't get guide data changed fast enough, so it will think it recorded the shows tonight, even though they didn't and everyone should get ready now to pay attention next Monday and make sure your recordings are actually set or add them manually next week.


Maybe they did get the guide data updated. I had Hawaii 5-0 set to record and it didn't (I had checked around 6PM and it was still on the To Do List). Nothing for next week on Monday set to record yet.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

How I Met Your Mother recorded here on CBS and guide info showed 10/29 for first aired date, but they showed a rerun of S8E1. Went ahead and set a manual recording for next Mon.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like they're making Canada suffer too. I can't find new showings on CTV, Global or CTV2. So those of us who watch alternate networks are out of luck.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"coolman302003" said:


> How I Met Your Mother recorded here on CBS and guide info showed 10/29 for first aired date, but they showed a rerun of S8E1. Went ahead and set a manual recording for next Mon.


I'd wait to set manuals till next week when the guide data has been changed to reflect what will actually be on.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I checked my To Do List just before 8pm and I was surprised to see it updated correctly. Only Castle was recording. :up:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I got news updates instead of HIMYM from the Boston local with a crawl saying that HIMYM was on "My38" (the formerly wonderful independant WSBK TV 38). Mike & Molly was a rerun of the season premiere.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Art7220 said:


> Looks like they're making Canada suffer too. I can't find new showings on CTV, Global or CTV2. So those of us who watch alternate networks are out of luck.


I'm sure the people in the Northeast US who had to deal with Sandy feel for you... Oh the poor Canadians...

It's only TV guys, other things are far more important.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

chick3112215 said:


> omg..... just use hulu


Um no thanks lol. For me, Hulu has no value!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Seems to me like it wouldn't have been such a bad idea for all the networks to have at least pretended they care about their viewers and rescheduled Monday through Thursday when such a huge chunk of the American population is affected by a disaster. It's not like they didn't have sufficient time to adjust.

Instead, because the Nielsen people know how to think we have the following for Monday's Nielsen ratings on "The Voice", "DWTS", "Castle", and "Revolution":


> Note: Due to widespread preemptions and power outages all of the entertainment programming on Monday night was designated as a "breakout" and will not count towards the program's season average.


At this point for Tuesday TV-by-the-Numbers notes:


> Thanks to Hurricane Sandy, today's fast nationals will be delayed. We expect them to arrive sometime after 10AM Pacific Time. We will post them as soon as we have them You are welcome to post your speculations about what else could go wrong for the networks this season (a plague of locusts?) Happy Halloween!


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

coolman302003 said:


> How I Met Your Mother recorded here on CBS and guide info showed 10/29 for first aired date, but they showed a rerun of S8E1. Went ahead and set a manual recording for next Mon.


I did a manual recording on my other dvr and the one that has himym series recording didnt record it on the nov 5 so it was good that i had a backup.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I missed all of them, wife was pretty pissed.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

djlong said:


> I got news updates instead of HIMYM from the Boston local with a crawl saying that HIMYM was on "My38" (the formerly wonderful independant WSBK TV 38). Mike & Molly was a rerun of the season premiere.


I wonder WSBK changed calls? I wathed WSBK while I had superstations with Dish.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> I wonder WSBK changed calls? I wathed WSBK while I had superstations with Dish.


Call letters are still WSBK -- just their branding changed, to "My38."


----------

